# Icon RDA black



## @cliff (9/6/17)

Hi vendors,
Who has stock of the black icon rda?
Have looked on almost all the vendors sites and can only find the silver one.

Please help


----------



## rev2xtc (9/6/17)

Got mine from The Vape Industry: https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/rdas/products/vandy-vape-mike-vapes-icon-rda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mari (12/6/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hi vendors,
> Who has stock of the black icon rda?
> Have looked on almost all the vendors sites and can only find the silver one.
> 
> Please help


----------



## BigMacZA (9/7/17)

House of Vape has instock. Picked one up yesterday and am not disappointed.


----------



## Lim (10/7/17)

We have some left
https://dragonvape.co.za/product/vandy-vape-icon-rda/


----------

